

A New Jersey Law That's Kept Smart Guns Off Shelves Nationwide - thejteam
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/06/24/325178305/a-new-jersey-law-thats-kept-smart-guns-off-shelves-nationwide

======
thejteam
I was hesitant to submit this because I don't want to start a gun control
flame war. Pretty please, if this does make it to the front page can we keep
it civil?

Personally, I find the intersection between tech and law in this instance very
interesting. It is an instance of a law whose writers wanted to promote a
technology having the opposite effect and hindering it instead.

~~~
mullingitover
Gun control is literally Hitler!

:)

Edit: In all seriousness, the article's title is simply wrong. It's not New
Jersey's law that's keeping them off the shelves, it's right-wing terrorism.

> "Raymond says he received multiple death threats. Both stores quickly backed
> down on their plans to sell the Armatix gun."

